# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  استراحة الجمعة 4- فوائد وحكم وغرائب وعجائب - صور - منوعات -قصص

## نادرالداني

*مواصلة لاستراحة الجمعة يا شباب اليكم الحلقة الرابعة من استراحة الجمعة 
متمنياً للجميع جمعة مباركة وطيبة وندعو الله ان ينصر الزعيم في كل مكان وفي كل زمان 

مع خالص الود لكم جميعا 


كلمة ونص

مھمآ ﮔآنت . . .
"حآجة ﺂلنآس ☼ 
للشمس ☼
فإنها تغيب | ﮔـل يوم ..~
دون أن يبـﮔـي لـ فرﺂقهآ 
شخص"
لأنهم 
يعلمون . . .
بأنهآ ستعود "هذه هي [ ﺂلثقه ]
التي نحتاجها گل لحظة وكل حين 
لكي نتذكر من ☺̉ 
نحبـ♥̉ـھم ☺̉
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بالصور لاحظ الفرق الكبير في العيزومة الاولى والعيزومة الثانية


ملف مرفق 582


ملف مرفق 583

ملف مرفق 584

ملف مرفق 585

ملف مرفق 586


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*العزيمة الثانيةقام الرئيس الأمريكي بدعوة نظيره الروسي 
للغداء في مطعم للـبرجرفي أحد مطاعم الوجبات السريعة في 
واشنطن رؤساء أكبر دولتين في العالم 
ملف مرفق 587
ملف مرفق 588

ملف مرفق 589
ملف مرفق 590

ملف مرفق 591

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ملف مرفق 592

ملف مرفق 593

ملف مرفق 594
ملف مرفق 595
ملف مرفق 596

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لماذا تسبب بعض الاصوات القشعريرة ..؟مثل صوت الاظافر على الزجاج لا يوجد سبب واضح لهذه الظاهرة الغريبة 
( وقد يشعر بعض القراء بالقشعريرة فعلا عند تذكر هذا الصوت لحظة قراءة هذه السطور )
و يعتقد العلماء أن سبب هذه القشعريرة التي تحصل 
عند البعض هو أن هذا الصوت يمثل تحذيرا لغريزة اساسية قديمة ( كان 
يمتلكها الإنسان الأول ) لخطر ما قادم لهذا السبب تتكون هذه القشعريرة .. !!
وهناك رأى اخر يقول ان الصوت ينتقل عبر اوتار عصبيه
وتختلف الاوتار من شخص الى اخر من حيث الاستجابه للصوت
فبعضها يكون مشدود ..سميك..او العكس فاذا انتقل الصوت 
عبر وتر مشدود يكون اهتزازه حاد الى درجه الازعاج وهو
مايشعر به البعض من قشعريرة والبعض الاخر ينتقل الصوت بصورة عاديه بلا ازعاج
لماذا يحمر وجهكِ خجلا ؟
يحدث ذلك نتيجة لحالة الارتباك التي تحدث للمرء مما 
يؤدى إلى اتساع العضلات المحيطة بالأوعية الدموية في الوجه
والعروق الرقيقة فيندفع الدم إليها بشدة ويظهر اثر ذلك على 
الوجه الذي يحمر ويتهوج نتيجة للطاقة الناتجة في عملية
الاندفاع للدم هذه لذلك لا يستطيع المرء إخفاء هذا مهما حاول..ما هو التثاؤب و لماذا عندما يتثائب الشخص يتثائب الذي بجانبة ؟التثاؤب هو انعكاس تنفسي معين، هدفه زيادة جريان الدم الواصل إلى المخ وتوسيع بعض الشعيرات الدموية، وفتح بعض الحويصلات الهوائية المسدودة في الرئتين، وعامة هو يؤدي إلى حالة نشاط مؤقتة..بالتالي يحدث دائماً مع الأشخاص المنهكين .. أما عن سريانه بالعدوى فهي ظاهرة إشعاع سايكوفيزيائي شهيرة .. إن الحماس والخوف والتوتر والضحك كلها عواطف تنتقل بالإشعاع السايكوفيزيائي، يكفي أن يتوترالجالسون معك حتى تتوتر.. شاهد
معهم رواية مضحكة لا تروق لكِ كثيراً.. بمجرد أن يضحكوا تضحك أنت ولا تعرف ما السبب

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*




اقتباسات للدكتور سلمان العودة 


ليْسَ مَنْ الرُشِدْ ..
أنَ تُصِنفْ النِاسَ إلىْ أعَدِاءْ وُ أصَدِقاءْ
وْكأنِكْ
مَرِكزْ الكُوْنَ !
فَ هُنِاكَ الكثيًرِوُنْ لمَ يَعِلمُوْا بَوْجًوٍدْكَ 
أصُلاً " 




2 -لسِنآ بْـ حآجْهً آلىْ عَـيد الحُبْ
نحنُ بْـ حآجهُ للحُبْ نفسِهّ




3-الزِمْانِ هُوْ البَرْيءَ المُتهَمّ،
فِالنِاسُ كَثِيرُاً مَايْلقوُنَ مَشِاكُلهْمّ
وَإخِفَاقِاتهًمُ عَلىْ الزَمٍانُ..
وَهُوْ مَجّرًدْ
وَعِاءْ ليْسُ لِهُ وْلآ عَليْهّ ، هَوُطَرْفً مَحْايُدْ،
وْلَهَذِا نَهْىّ النِبيْ صَلىْ الله عَليهُ وْسِلمْ
عَنْ سَبْ الدًهٍرُ..




4-إْنِنا حَيَنْ نُفسَحْ لِكُلَ الأصَوْاتّ أنٍ تِتحَدْثُ
وٍلكُلَ الأنِوْاعُ أن
تَتنفسْ فسُوْفَ تًطٍرْدَ العُمِلهْ الصحَيحهْ كًلْ عَمِلهُ 
مُزٍيفهْ.
.وْسَوٍفْ تَبقىْ
أجَوْاءُ الأُلفٍهْ وَالإقترٍابْ تُرِسّل ظَلالهْا 
للجًمْيعُ ..
وْسًوٍف يَكُونَ ذِلكَ
خيَرْاً لَنا جَمْيعّـاً..
وْحَينْ
نُخنَقْ أصَوْاتٍ الآخَرْينً فَسِوفْ نختٍنقَ بْهٍمْ..
والَسٍفينة حِيَنْ تِغرُقْ لاتسٍتثني أحَدْاً.






5- إْنَ الفٍشلَ مْدَرِسْة يَمُرْ بَهِاالعُظٍمْاءّ وْالمُبَدِعْونُ،
فَ يًجْبَ ألا يَفقٍدُنِا الفَشِلْ ثِقتُنا بِ أنفسُنا
وْإحَسًاسٍنْا بِ القدِرْة عَلىْ النُهْوِضَ،
وْألا نسَمْحَ لمِشاعَرْ اليَأسْ وَالقُنِوْطٍ أنْ تتسًللٍ إلىْ 
قُلوْبنا....
وْألا نَسْتسِلمْ لهَا بحَالُ مَنْ الأحَوْالُ ... 

دَمتمْ كَمآإْ تحَ‘ـــبوٍنْ

 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*عندما نضحي ونجد ونتعب 
ونشغل بالنا وفكرنا ونبذل قصار جهدنا وفي المقابل نجد الظلم والخداع
ممن لم نعتقد منهم ذلك
فلافضل لنا محوها من حياتنا حتى 
لا تؤرقنا وتكون عثره للوصول الى ما نصبوا اليه



مصير الورد 
يذبل !!
لو كان باستطاعة الإنسان أن يعطي
الأمل فلا يبخل به على
الناس ولو كان أملاً بسيطاً
مهما كانت اللحظات الجميله قصيره 
الا انها هي التي ستخلد في الذاكره 
كالورده في بستانها تزهوا بألوانها 
و مصيرها الذبول ,, 

اخلعوا الأقنعة 
جمــيعها.. 
فلم نعد في حاجة إلى قناع يستر أحزاننا وجروحــنا.. 
ولنواجه العالم بوجهنــا الحقيقي.. 
فــ قمة القـــوة.. 
ان تواجه الأشياء بوجهك 
الحقيقي ,,


اجمل محبه هي المحبه المبنيه على طاعه الله سبحانه
روعه العمر : اخاء في اخاء
جنه الدنيا: حب في صفاء
اجمل الذكريات: عيش في صفاء
طريق النجاه: الاقتداء بسيد الانبياء
عز المؤمن: حمد رب الارض والسماء
خير خاتمه: جنه المئوى
الرؤيه السلبيه للنفس ..
هي سبب الفشل في الحياه ,,
و النظره الايجابيه تدفع دائماً 
للنجاح
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ادعو لأمك بهذا الدعاء  
(( اللهم اجعل أمـَي ممن تقول لها النار: {أعبري فإن نورك أطفا نــاري 
}
وتقول لها الجنه : { أقبلي فقد اشتقت إليك 
قبل ان أراك }
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*شاهد انواع الفطور في بعض دول العالم من بينها السودان 

الفطور المصري 

ملف مرفق 597

ثانيا الفطور اليمني 
ملف مرفق 598

ثالثاً الفطور العماني 
ملف مرفق 599

رابعا الفطور الشامي 

ملف مرفق 600

خامساً الفطور العراقي 

ملف مرفق 601
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الفطور المغربي 
ملف مرفق 602

الفطور الامركي 

ملف مرفق 603

الفطور الروسي 

ملف مرفق 604

الفطور  الصيني 

ملف مرفق 605

اخيرا الفطور السوداني والمائدة السودانية الرائعة هدية لكل مغترب 
ملف مرفق 606


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*رب اغفر لي ولوالدي، رب ارحمهما كما ربياني 
صغيرا
عَنْ 
أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، عَنِ النّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ 
وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: "حَتَّى إِذَا أَرَادَ 
اللَّهُ رَحْمَةَ مَنْ أَرَادَ مِنْ أَهْلِ النَّارِ أَمَرَ اللَّهُ الْمَلَائِكَةَ 
أَنْ يُخْرِجُوا مَنْ كَانَ يَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ فَيُخْرِجُونَهُمْ وَيَعْرِفُونَهُمْ 
بِآثَارِ السُّجُودِ وَحَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى النَّارِ أَنْ تَأْكُلَ أَثَرَ 
السُّجُودِ فَيَخْرُجُونَ مِنْ النَّارِ فَكُلُّ ابْنِ آدَمَ تَأْكُلُهُ النَّارُ 
إِلَّا أَثَرَ السُّجُودِ". 
وَعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَرَضِيَ الله 
عَنْهُ،أَنَّ 
رَسُولَاللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ 
عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "أَقْرَبُمَا 
يَكُونُ الْعَبْدُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَهُوَ سَاجِدٌ فَأَكْثِرُوا 
الدُّعَاءَ".
قال 
الإمام النووي في "شرح صحيح مسلم": وَفِيهِ دَلِيلٌ لِمَنْ يَقُولُ إِنَّ السُّجُود 
أَفْضَل مِنَ الْقِيَامِ وَسَائِرِ أَرْكَانِالصَّلَاة. 

وَعَنْ معدان بنِ أَبي 
طلحةَ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: لَقِيتُ ثَوْبَانَ مَوْلى رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى 
اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقُلْتُ: أَخْبِرْنِي بِعَمَلٍ أَعْمَلُهُ يُدْخِلُنِي 
اللهُ بِهِ الْجَنَّةَ، أَوْ قَالَ قُلْتُ: بِأَحَبِّ الأَعْمَالِ إِلى اللهِ 
فَسَكَتَ، ثُمَّ سَأَلْتُهُ فَسَكَتَ، ثُمَّ سَأَلْتُهُ الثَّالِثَةَ فَقَالَ: 
سَأَلْتُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيَّ صَلى اللهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : "عَلَيْكَ بِكَثْرَةِ 
السُّجُودِ، فَإِنَّكَ لا تَسْجُدُ للهِ سَجْدَةً إِلاَّ رَفَعَكَ اللهُ بِهَا 
دَرَجَةً ، وَحَطَّ عَنْكَ بِهَا خَطِيئَةً".
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*


هناك 5 قطط




الأولى أخت الثانية






والثانية أم الثالثة





والثالثة أخت الرابعة 





والرابعة أم الخامسة







السؤال / كيف تنادي الأولى للخامسة

؟؟؟؟؟

"انصح باستخدام ورقة وقلم"



الجواب بالاسفل




فكروا شويه


راجعوا السؤال مرة ثانية




اعمل تمرين لذاكرتك


الجواب :


.

.

.

.

.

.


.


لسه شوي كمان


-


-


-


-


-


-


 الجواب هو

مياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو




يعني  حا تناديها تقول ليها شنو ؟




بــــاااااااااااااااااااااااااع  مثلا

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لا شك أن
أجمل حمامه على وجه 
الأرض

هي


حمامة 
فكتوريا المتوجه
إنها نوع من أنواع الحمام 
البري
وحجمها أكبر من حجم الحمام العادي

وتسكن هذه المتوجه في
بابوا 
غينيا
إن بعض الناس ينخدعون ولا يعترفون بها كحمامه
بسبب حجمها الكبير وريشها المنفوش

الطليق الذي يعطيها ظهور أكبر
مما هي عليه بالواقع . 

إن أصل هذه الحمامه يرجع إلى 
سنة 1800
وبسبب تكاثرها البطيئ جدا لن ترى لها إنتشار كبير
أي أنها تبيض بيضه واحده في السنه أو بيضتان

وتفقس بعد 30 يوم ،
وهذا النوع لن يتزاوج حتى يبلغ عمره السنتان
من صفات تغذية هذا الطائر إنه 
لا يمكن أن يأكل وهو داخل القفص
يحب أن يأكل وهو خارج القفص طليق .
يتغذا هذا الجميل على لب الثمار المطحون
والحبوب والبذور عامة
والغريب إن المربون لهذه الحمامه يطعمونها
مكعبات التفاح وهي ترحب بأي نوع من الثمار 
المقطعه
والفستق النيئ والجبن وهم يحبون الجبن كثيرا بجانب 
الحبوب



والأغرب إنها تغذي صغارها على حليب 
الحمام 
..
نعم إنه 
سائل يتكون في حويصلات في جسم الانثى
وبعد ذلك 
تضخه من فمها إلى افواه الصغار
وهذه 
الصفه والتقنيه في هذه الحمامه
لن 
يسبقها من قبل ولا طير


أما تستحق أن تكون ملكه ،ليس فقط للتاج المشيد 
على رأسهالا ولكن 
لإبداع خلقها وصفاتها أيضا
ولك بعض 
المعلومات الاضافيه
عن طبيعة 
المتوجه
إنها لن تهاب البشر عندما تتعود عليهم
إنها لم ولن تؤذي أي حيوان ولو يصغرها حجما
وختام المعلومات ، إنها تحب الطقس البارد
وتحب أن تكون في مكان
هادئ ومرتفع



سبحــان 
الخــالق
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*طرائف العرب 

وقع بين الأعمش وزوجته وحشة 


فسأل بعض أصحابه من الفقهاء أن يرضيها ويصلح 
مابينهما .
فدخل اليها وقال : إن أبامحمد شيخ كبير فلايزهدنك فيه عمش عينيه، ودقة 
ساقيه ، وضعف ركبتيه ، وجمود كفيه .
فقال له الأعمش: قبحك الله ، فقد أريتها من 
عيوبي مالم تكن تعرفه.
***************************
جلس أشعب عند رجل ليتناول الطعام معه ، 
ولكن الرجل لم يكن يريد ذلك ..فقال إن الدجاج المعدّ للطعام بارد ويجب أن يسخن ؛ فقام وسخنه 
..وتركه فترة 
فقام وسخنه ..وتركه فترة فبرد فقام مرة أخرى وسخّنه ...وكرر هذا العمل عدة مرات لعل أشعب يملّ ويترك 
البيت !!
فقال 
له أشعب :أرى 
دجاجك وكأنه آل فرعون ؛ يعرضون على النار غدوا 
وعشيا
********************************************
ومن أحسن ما يُحكى أنَّ رجلاً كان مع بعض 
الصالحين ،فمرَّ 
على جماعةٍ يشربون ويغنُّون،فقال الرجل : يا سيدى ، ادع على هؤلاء المجاهرين بالمنكر 
..قال : اللهمَّ 
كما فرَّحتهم فى الدنيا ، فرِّحهم فى الآخرة .. فبُهت الرجل 
،فلم تمض مدة ، 
حتى اهتدى كل منهم وحسن حاله ..
*******************************************
قيل انه آتي الحجاج صندوق مقفل، كان قد اصيب من خزائن 
كسري،فأمر 
بالقفل فكسر ، ولما فتحه وجد فبه صندوقا آخرمقفلا،قفال الحجاج: 

من يشتري هذا 
الصندوق المقفل بما فيه ؟ولا ادري ما فيه...فتزايد عليه اصحاب الحجاج حتي بلغ ثمنه خمس 
مائة آلاف درهم فأخذه الحجاج وسلمه الي مشتريه وطلب من 
المشتريان يفتحه 
امامه ليري ما يحويه بداخله،ففتحه صاحبه بين يدي الحجاج فإذا بورقه بداخله مكتوب 
عليها:"من اراد 
ان تطول لحيته فليمشطها من اسفل"
فضحك الحجاج وضحك معه كل من كان شاهدا 
لهذه البيعه
**************************************************  ******

دخل يزيد بن منصور الحميري على المهدي 
وبشار بن برد بين 
يديه ينشده قصيدة امتدحه بها ،فلما فرغ من شعره أقبل عليه يزيد وكانت فيه 
غفلةفقال : يا 
شيخ ما صناعتك ؟
فقال بشار : أثقب اللؤلؤ .فضحك المهدي ثم قال لبشار : أغرب ويلك 
أتتنادر على خالي ؟
فقال بشار : ما أصنع به ؟يرى شيخاً أعمى ينشد الخليفة شعرا ويسأله عن 
صناعتهتعليق ( اكاد اجزم ان بشار بن برد كان رباطابياً ) 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزاك الله كل خير المبدع دوما الحبيب نادر الداني
ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية يارائع
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/frozenplanet
*

----------


## عجبكو

*لا املك الا ان اقول هنا منبع الجماااااااال و المعرفه  و الفاااااااااائدة 

شكرا ابو النوادر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عشرة حقائق لا تعرفها عن المريخ


الحقيقة الأولى
من كل كواكب المجموعة الشمسية، كان هو الكوكب الوحيد الذي يعتقد بوجود حياة فوقه.. في عام 1900 كانت هناك مسابقة لأول شخص يستطيع التوصل لحياة خارج كوكب الأرض، مع استبعاد كوكب المريخ لأن هذا سيجعل المسابقة سهلة للغاية. أيضاً في عام 1938 قام المخرج الشهير أورسون ويلز بعمل حلقة إذاعية مستوحاة من قصة كاتب الخيال العلمي هربرت جورج ويلز حرب العوالم، البرنامج الإذاعي أثار ضجة كبيرة وذعر هائل في الولايات المتحدة وقتها لأن الناس ظنوا إنه حقيقي، وأن المريخيين سيهبطون ليستولوا على الأرض.

الحقيقة الثانية
أكبر بركان يوجد في المجموعة الشمسية بأكملها في المريخ، ويدعى بركان أوليمبوس مونس.

الحقيقة الثالثة
القطبان في المريخ متجمدان تماماً مثل الأرض، لكنهم يحتووا ثاني أكسيد كربون متجمد، وبعض الماء.

الحقيقة الرابعة
يعتقد أن المريخ في فترة من الفترات كان يحتوي على أنهار مثل تلك الموجودة على الأرض، وربما سماء زرقاء كذلك.. لكن من المستبعد أنه كانت عليه أي حياة نباتية من أي نوع.

الحقيقة الخامسة
أخدود فالس مارينرز العظيم، هو أكبر أخدود في المجموعة الشمسية بأكملها. تم تكوينه في ماضٍ بعيد للكوكب، نتيجة لأنشطة بركانية متعددة مزقت سطحه، هذا الوادي العظيم طوله 4000 كم، وعرضه 200 كم، وعمقه 7 كيلومترات.

الحقيقة السادسة
نستطيع أن نعرف ما هي المدة التي مات الكوكب فيها، عن طريق الفجوات التي تخلفها اصطدامات النيازك بسطحه، على العكس فإن الأرض والزهرة لم يصابوا بمثل هذه البثور الكونية نظراً لأنهم كواكب أحدث.

الحقيقة السابعة
هناك مواسم على سطح المريخ مثل الأرض تماماً.. نظراً لأنه يميل على محورة بزاوية قريبة من زاوية ميل محور الأرض.

الحقيقة الثامنة
الشمس تكون بنصف حجمها الذي نراها عليه من الأرض على كوكب المريخ.

الحقيقة التاسعة
أول مكوك فضائي التقط صوراً لكوكب المريخ عام 1964، لازال حتى اليوم يدور في مدار دائم حول الشمس، وسيظل هناك حتى يبلى أو يصطدم بشيء ما.

الحقيقة العاشرة
هناك صخور من المريخ سقطت على الأرض بفعل النيازك التي تصطدم بسطحه وتخلف ورائها شظايا كبيرة الحجم من صخور الكوكب في الفضاء، تسقط بدورها كنيازك صغيرة على الأرض












*

----------


## مناوي

*العصيده ما شايفها في الغطور السوداني ههههههههههه 

مشكور يا نادر
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جزاك الله كل خير المبدع دوما الحبيب نادر الداني
ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية يارائع



تسلم كتير مريخابي كسلاوي على الزيارة الطيبة وربنا يجعل جمعتكم مباركة
ونورت الاستراحة يا حبيب بحروفك الزاهية
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

http://www.bbc.co.uk/frozenplanet



مرحبا بالاخ الرائع حافظ وسلامات من الاعماق بصراحة يا اخ حافظ لم يفتح معي الرابط ولكني سعيد جدا بمشاركاتكم وبمشاركات الاعضاء في هذا البوست وقد فتحت معي هذه الصفحة ملف مرفق 612حيث لم يفتح معي الفيديو لمعرفة المادة التي انزلتها خالص شكري وودي لكم 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

لا املك الا ان اقول هنا منبع الجماااااااال و المعرفه  و الفاااااااااائدة 

شكرا ابو النوادر



شكرا عجبكو واتمنى ان تشاركني دوما اثراء هذا البوست واعجبتني التلقائية التي قمت بها بزيادة مواد على البوست ومواد مفيدة كمان لذا ارجو ان تستمر معي في ايجاد مواد جيدة لاضافتها للبوست وتطويره اذا امكن خاصة وانك ملك الملتميديا والصور والحاجات دي .
لك مني كل الود يا رائع 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

العصيده ما شايفها في الغطور السوداني ههههههههههه 

مشكور يا نادر




شكرا مناوي وفعلا العصيدة ملك المائدة السودانية لا توجد وده نقص كبير 
لكن الا تعتقد معي بان زمن العصيدة قد ولى 
اللهم الا في رمضان 
عموما نحن في الغربة نفتقد لهذه الاكلات الطاعمة والمميزة وبالرغم من وجودها 
لدينا ولكنها ليست بذات الطعم الذي نتذوقه في السودان 
لكني مني كل الود والتقدير يا حبيب 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*حانت ساعة الغداء في المتجر فذهب البائع والمحاسب والمدير لتناول الطعام.
في طريقهم إلى المطعم مروا ببائع خردوات على الرصيف فاشتروا منه مصباحًا عتيقًا..
أثناء تقليبهم للسلعة،تصاعد الدخان من الفوهة ليتشكل ماردٌ هتف بهم بصوتٍ كالرعد:
- لكلٍ منكم أمنيةٌ واحدة.
ولكم مني تحقيقها لكم.
سارع البائع للهتيف:
- أنا أولاً! أريد أن أجد نفسي أقود زورقًا سريعًا في جزر البهاما والهواء يداعب وجهي.
أومأ المارد بيده فتلاشى البائع في غمضة عين.
عندها، تقافز المحاسب صارخًا:
- أنا بعده أرجوك! أريد أن أجد نفسي مع زوجة سمراء في جزيرة هاواي.
لوّح المارد بذراعه فاختفى المحاسب من المكان.
وهنا حان دور مديرهم الذي قال ببرود:
- أريد أن أجد نفسي في المتجر بين البائع والمحاسب بعد انقضاء استراحة الغداء.
الفكرة من القصة
إجعل مديرك أول المتكلمين حتى تعرف اتجاه الحديث
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*من لم يعتبر بالتجارب، أوقعه الله في المهالك. كفى بالتجارب تأديباً  وبتقلب الأيام عظة. 

 فإن الرجل العاقل النبيه :من اجتمعت فيه خصال الأدب، لا يقهره الغضب، لأن العقل أصله التثبت في  الأمور، وثمرته السلامة. 

وقيل :من عرف ما يطلب، هان عليه ما يبذل. ومن أطلق بصره، طال أسفه، ومن طال  أمله ساء عمله. ومن أطلق لسانه، قيد نفسه. ومن أصلح فاسده أرغم حاسده. ومن قاسى  الأمور، فهم المستور. ومن أحب المكارم اجتنب المحارم. ومن حسنت به الظنون، رمقته  الرجال بالعيون. اعلمأن الأدب ينوب عن الحسب. العفو يفسد اللئيم، بقدر ما يصلح الكريم.ومن  شاور ذوي الألباب، دل على الصواب. ومن أمل إنساناً هابه، ومن قصر عن شيء عابه. من  بالغ في الخصومة أثم، ومن قصر عنها ظلم.ولا يستطيع أن يتقي الله من خاصم. من فرط في  الأمانة ضدها عمل.من عرض نفسه لما قصر عنه فعله، فقد نقص في عين غيره.من جاد ساد،  ومن ساد قاد، ومن قاد بلغ المراد.ظلم الأيامى واليتامى مفتاح العقر. لا يصلح  للصدارة إلا من كان واسع الصدر. ما تاه إلا وضيع، ولا فاخر إلا لقيط، ولا تعصب إلا  بخيل، ولا أنصف إلا كريم. الحاجة إلى الأخ المعين، كالحاجة إلى الماء  المعين.

 الكريم يلين إذا استعطف،  واللئيم يقسو إذا لوطف.
*

----------


## ابولين

*مشكور استاذ نادر علي الروائع 
لقد اثريت المنبر باستراحتك الدسمة 
جزاك الله كل خير 
*

----------


## الفارسه الذهبيه الخالديه

*مواضيع جميييله جدا تسلم ربنا يسعدك 

وعجبني موضوع الكبسه ده جننننننننننهم اكل غايتو كبستهم دي عملو لينا بيها جن  شويه كده حايفتحو بطونا حايلقووو حواشه رز :hhh:
                        	*

----------

